# Charging light blinking on Sony Vaio



## alex_stratus (May 29, 2012)

I have Sony Vaio NS11m laptop. When I plug in the charger, the light it starts blinking and not charging the computer. In fact it is plugging in and out all the time by itself. While hibernate or shut down it is charging regularly. Please help!


----------



## Sonylistens (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello alex,

Good afternoon! This is Amanda Maffei here with the SonyListens team. I do apologize to hear the trouble that you're having with your notebook. Have you been to our esupport website? If not here is a direct link: www.esupport.sony.com, and in the search bar please type in your full model number. There will be troubleshooting tips and some how-to's that might help resolve the issue that you're describing. And if you can't find a solution through there, please contact our Technical Support at: 

Priority Service: 239-768-7669 
Toll Free Service: 1-888-476-6972 
Hours:English: 24 hours x 7 days a week
Español: 8:00am-1:00am ET x 7 days a week

I hope this helps Alex! Thank you! =)

-Amanda Maffei

SonyListens team


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try removing the battery and see if the laptop will run from AC Power only.


----------

